# when I flush , water splashes up out of the bowl



## jamesw6777

what is causing the water to splash up out of the bowl and how can I fix it ?


----------



## mstplumber

What brand and how old is the toilet?
Has it always done this or did it just start?
Is it a tank toilet? (it probably is if it's in your home.)


----------



## jamesw6777

*water splashing up when I flush*

I do not know what type my toilet is but it is a tank and it is at least 15 yrs old . This problem only started about a month ago.It is in a mobilehome .


----------



## Ron The Plumber

It's not a power flush is it?


----------



## mstplumber

James, 

That's a pretty tricky problem to diagnose without watching it happen. Usually splashing will be caused by a lot of water rushing into a toilet bowl and splashing the water in the bowl up. This happens most often due to a defective bowl. This would mean that it splashed from day one.

Since yours just started recently I would start by checking the flapper and water level in the tank to make sure it's not flushing too much or too little water per flush. If your toilet has rim jets (holes under the rim to help clean the bowl during the flush) they could be getting blocked due to calcification and sort of spraying water in the wrong direction. Another thing to check is to make sure the bowl isn't partially blocked and not draining properly. This would usually result in not enough water being left in the bowl after flushing, not the other way around. I know this sounds backwards but any excess water will have to run out the trap eventually, but if the toilet isn't siphoning properly due to a blockage it might not refill properly.

Of these choices, my first bet would be that the bowl isn't holding the correct amount of water. Here's how you check:

Take a pitcher of water and slowly pour it into the bowl. Go ahead and pour about a gallon through. Pour it very slowly so the bowl doesn't flush. Once the bowl is full the extra water will just run over the trap in the toilet and down the drain. Now take a pencil and mark the water line inside the bowl, this should be the level of the water after you flush the toilet. Now flush the toilet normally a few times, with and without some paper. Notice whether or not the bowl fills up pretty close to exactly to the pencil line or not. If it splashes notice what the water level is when it splashes and whether or not it happens every time.

This should give you a lot better idea of what is causing the problem. If the bowl fills to the correct level every time and the splashing still happens then the problem is probably caused by something in the tank (and I would lose my bet.) Make sure the water level in the tank is about 1" below the top of the refill tube and that the flapper looks like it is working properly (opening and shutting cleanly).


----------



## Alan

Are you sure you're just not peeing on the floor? :wink:
No joke, half the time when we get toilet leaks, its clearly pee next to the toilet on the floor.


----------



## Termite

Alan said:


> No joke, half the time when we get toilet leaks, its clearly pee next to the toilet on the floor.


That right there is why I don't do toilet repairs for friends. :no:


----------



## jamesw6777

*water that splashes when you flush*

I do not have a powerflush . I know that it is not pee because when I am standing next to the bowl to flush it , the water will splash up on my leg and I can see it happen . It is not much but it is troublesome .


----------



## mstplumber

Did you check you water level yet?


----------



## jamesw6777

*water splashing up when flushed*

I poured the water in the bowl and marked it . the water level was lower in the bowl before I poured the gallon in than after. I looked inside the tank and noticed the rubber hose that hooked to the tube was floating in the water . I reconnected it and the water level in the bowl was at the pencil mark every time and it did not splash anymore . thank you so much


----------



## mstplumber

You are welcome.


----------



## jpiers

jamesw6777 said:


> I do not know what type my toilet is but it is a tank and it is at least 15 yrs old . This problem only started about a month ago.It is in a mobilehome .


It seems to be too old already. in that case, you better change it with a new one..


----------



## raymo

*talking of toilets*

someone told me there is a completely rimless toilet on the market, easy to clean and no places for germs to hide...
has anyone seen one of these, ive been searching high and low for a customer.

Many Thanks


----------



## dellr007

Alan said:


> Are you sure you're just not peeing on the floor? :wink:
> No joke, half the time when we get toilet leaks, its clearly pee next to the toilet on the floor.





Termite said:


> That right there is why I don't do toilet repairs for friends. :no:


While there may or may not be pee on the floor next to the toilet, that doesn't answer the actual problem. I have that problem myself and it's so bad that after going number 2, BROWN water splashes up onto the toilet seat and you can watch it happen from a bubble in the middle of the toilet.

the water level refills properly all the time
it flushes solidly all the time except sometimes where you have to plunge it and after that it flushes solidly, in fact if you keep your finger on the lever, it double flushes.

I cut a coat hanger and bent it into a makeshift tool and used that with a mirror to pole the holes around the rim and that helped lower the size of the splash but it still splashes.

I think there's some kind of clog in the water that goes through the rim jets. how can i dissolve the problem?

please don't tell me it's something i know it's not. try to solve all of our problems.


----------



## dellr007

jpiers said:


> It seems to be too old already. in that case, you better change it with a new one..


you must be getting a commission on toilet sales...

toilets do NOT go bad with age (best if used by xxx) If a toilet is physically broken then yes replace it, otherwise, clean clogs and use it another 150 years.


----------

